# Dirt 3 mit PS3 Controller (MotioninJoy) Einstellungen



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute ,

Also langsam dreh ich echt durch. Ich hab mir durch MotioninJoy gemacht das ich Dirt 3 mit PS 3 Controller spielen kann.
Es funktioniert auch und so aber die Einstellungen sind letzter Schrott ,da es ja ein X-Box Controller Modul ist hat es die Einstellung von X-Box.
Ich will aber eigentlich nur wissen wie ich auf dem PS 3 Controller mit dem linken Knüpel lenken kann. Einmal hab ich es hinbekommen ,aber nach nem Neustart von Dirt 3 war es wieder weg.
Den jedes mal nach nem Neustart sind die Settings wieder weg. Daher helft mir bitte wo ich was umstellen muss das es so bleibt und auch klappt.
Könnt mir auch ebi skype schreiben : DennoPWNyou


----------



## GioInter (4. Februar 2012)

Benutzt du auch DS3 tool dazu ?


----------



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Ja benutz ich


----------



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Ich will halt nur das ich mit dem linken Knüppel (Joystick oder wie man in nennt) lenken kann anstadt den zwei Pfeilen


----------



## GioInter (4. Februar 2012)

okay guck mal ob er überhaupt funktioniert:

1. Start
2. Geräte und Drucker
3.Rechtsklick auf PLAYSTATION (R) 3 Controller
4. Gamecontrollereinstellungen
5.Eigenschaften
6. Einfach mal den Analog bewegen und guck ob sich was tut.

Also da wo ein Viereck ist da ist so ein Kreuz drinne guck mal ob er sich bewegt.


----------



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Bewegt sich


----------



## GioInter (4. Februar 2012)

Bei DS3 Tool wo hast du den Hacken gemacht ?


----------



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Xbox 360 Controller Emulator


----------



## GioInter (4. Februar 2012)

Hmm....Scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein, die Einstellungen hab ich auch und ich kann auch Spiele spielen die nur mit Xbox Controller zu spielen sind. Dann wird es wohl an Dirt 3 liegen


----------



## Denno (4. Februar 2012)

Es ist auch nur der Joystick ,der funkt nicht den ich will nicht mit den beiden pfeiltasetn spielen ,das andere geht ja


----------



## nicknamer28 (14. September 2013)

Bei mir wird der ganze Controller nicht erkannt. DS3 Tool findet ihn einfach nicht. Ich habe meinen PS3 Controller angeschlossen, hatte das Gerätetreiber Update gemacht und der Controller wird einfach nicht gefunden und ich weiß nicht wieso. Ich habe auch die neueste Version und benutze Windows 8(was mir schon viele Probleme bereitet hat)


----------



## nicknamer28 (14. September 2013)

Bei mir geht der ganze PS3 Controller nicht. Ich habe den angeschlossen, ein Gerätetreiber update gemacht und DS3 Tool erkennt den Controller trotzdem nicht. Ich benutze windows 8(was mir einige Probleme bereitet hat). Wenn ich aber beim "game controller panel" auf Eigenschaften gehe funktionbiert alles. Hat wer eine lösung?   ... ups xD habs 2-mal geschrieben


----------

